# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة الدينية >  تعلم كيف تحسن صوتك في قراءة القرآن الكريم

## هدوء عاصف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


تعلم كيف تحسن صوتك في قراءة القرآن الكريم

إن تحسين الصوت في تلاوة القرآن الكريم أمر مطلوب ومحبب

وخاصة أن سيدنا أبا موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه قال عندما علم بأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يستمع إليه:

لو علمت بأنك تستمع إلي لحبرته لك تحبيرا

وهاهم 8 قواعد لتحسين الصوت :

1 ـ سجل صوتك.استمع إلى صوتك بموضوعية وحاول أن تجرب أكثر من نبرة، جرب  تلاوة القرآن بأكثر من طريقة وبسرعات مختلفة وبطبقات مختلفة وتدرب على ذلك.  إن قوة صوتك من الأشياء المهمة التي يجب أن تتدرب عليها. عليك أن ترفع  وتخفض من صوتك حتى تتمكن من التحكم في قدرتك على تنويع قوته.
وهذا شيء نافع جدا في التدرب على الخطابة ويفيدك فائدة قيمة وهي أن تصبح  مجيدا للتحكم في طبقات صوتك وتذهب عنك تلك الغصة أو الخنقة التي تحدث  لبعضهم



2 ـ حاول أن تتكلم بسرعة 90 كلمة في الدقيقة.

إن هذا هو متوسط الكلام الطبيعي. اسأل أصدقاءك عن رأيهم في سرعة إلقائك.



3 ـ اقرأ بوضوح مخارجح الحروف وصفاتها .

وتدرب على الكلمات الصعبة النطق حتى تتقنها .... وخاصة الكلمات التي فيها  حروف التفخيم المجموعة في قولهم ( خص ضغط قظ )وكذلك حروف الهمس المجموعة في  قولهم ( فحثه شخص سكت).



4 ـ دع صوتك يقوم بالتأكيد على الكلمات والمدلولات المهمة والتفاعل معها .

اجعل صوتك يتناغم مع المعنى ........ فإذا تناغم الصوت مع المعنى مع الروح  يصبح لديك بصمة خاصة في تلاوة القرآن الكريم وتصبح تلاوتك متميزة.



5 ـ استفد من قانون التنفس واستغل قدراتك الصوتية فكل إنسان لديه إمكانا مدهشة .

وذلك بأن تأخذ نفسا عميقا من الأنف ..... فهذا يعطيك طاقة مدهشة في القوة وفي التحكم بطبقات صوتك.



6 ـ انتبه في تلاوة القرآن لإخراج الحروف من مخارجها الصحيحة .

وأن تكون التلاوة من الفم ما عدا حروفا خاصة تكون بغنة وهي الميم والنون  ............ . انتبه لذلك فالكثيرون يخرجون الحروف من الأنف ظنا منهم أن  ذلك يحسن التلاوة فيقعون في خطأين خطأ في التجويد وخطأ في فنيات الأداء .



7 ـ اسأل المقربين منك إن كانوا قد لاحظوا أي حشرجات مزعجة في صوتك.

الأفضل أن تبحث عن ذلك بنفسك، أرهف سمعك لصوتك فقد تفاجأ بما تسمع.



8 ـ اهتم بصوتك وحلقك .

إن الصوت المتعب بحاجة إلى الراحة وإلى الترطيب. عليك أن تجرب شرب ماء دافئ  محلى بالعسل أو مضغ بعض حبات الزبيب .... أو بعض الحبوب الطبيعية المصاصة  ذات طعم النعنع...وانتبه فلا تتنفس من فمك كثيرا لان هذا يجفف الحبال  الصوتية تدرب على أن يكون تنفسك دوما من أنفك .


إلى كل مهتم بإطالة النَّفس أقول:

نعم يمكنك أن تطيل نفَسَك من خلال ممارسة تمرينات التنفس، وهي بسيطة وسهلة ،  ولكنها تحتاج إلى تدرُّج حتى تصل إلى النتيجة المرغوبة , وتبدأ بالجلوس في  وضع اليوجا الشهير ، ويُفضل في مكان به هواء نقي كحديقة أو أمام نافذة  مفتوحة تطل على البحر، أو أي مكان به هواء نقي... ويستحب أن يكون ذلك بعد  صلاة الفجر حين يمتلىء الجو بالأوزون الذي يبعث في الجسم النشاط والحيوية  طوال اليوم إن شاء الله.
ثم إرخاء جميع العضلات قَدر الإمكان والتركيز في أخذ شهيق عميق من الأنف ،  مع إغلاق الفم تماماً ولكن ببطء وتدرُّج ، مع العد (بدون كلام أوحركة للفم  ): واحد ،إثنان ، ثلاثة ..إلى الرقم الذي تستطيع التوقف عنده : فالعد مستمر  مع أخذ الشهيق، حتى تشعر بأن الرئة قد امتلأت بالهواء ، ولك أن تتخيلها  ككيسين تملؤهما بالهواء قدر استطاعتك ثم محاولة كتم هذا النَفَس أطول مدة  ممكنة ، مع العد : واحد ، إثنان، ثلاثة ...حتى نضيق بكتم النَفَس، فنبدأ  بإخراجه ببطء وتدرُّج من الفم فقط ، ونحن نعد : واحد ، إثنان ، ثلاثة .

ويُنصح في اليوم الأول أن يكون العدد في كل حركة أربعة على الأكثر، وفي  اليوم الثاني : ست، وفي الثالث ثمانية ..وهكذا حتى نستطيع استنشاق هواء  أكثر، وحبسه في الرئة لوقت أطول، ثم إخراجه في وقت أطول... ومع الوقت سيصبح  النَّفس أطول ، والصوت أندَى ، والأعصاب أكثر هدوءاً إن شاء الله 

هذا بالإضافة إلى ممارسة التمرينات الرياضية الخفيفة التي تعين أيضاً على استنشاق كميات كبيرة من الهواء، ومن ثم إطالة النَّفَس.

بالإضافة إلى الفوائد المذكورة لتمرينات التنفس، فهي أيضاً تتسبب في دفع  الأكسجين إلى المخ بكميات وفيرة ، مما يساعد على المزيد من الفهم والحفظ  ،ويجعل البدن جميعه في حالة صحة وانتعاش.





سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه و زنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------

